# My Bodyopus/keto log towards a fresh start



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello UKM

Ive decided to start this thread, as on sunday ill be starting my first keto diet and log and i thought people may be interested in it, with some (hopefully) good results.

My blood glucose monitor came yesterday which was fun to play with etc, and just done a food shop to get everything into gear for the week coming.

Some quick stats, im 224lbs, 6''1' and around 24-26% bf, so im a little out of shape, but this last serious year of training has me motivated enough to smash this keto diet.

Thanks to ausbuilt, much of this is based on Dan Duchaine, and the training is going to be exactly the same. The diet is as follows

Revised Monday through Friday+Sunday

*Food Fat Protein Carbs Calories*

4 fried eggs 16 24 4 280

TB coconut oil 14 0 0 120

4 slices of bacon 12 8 0 120

1 TB flaxseed oil 14 0 0 120

2 can Tuna 1 50 0 220

3 TB mayonnaise 33 0 0 300

1 TB flaxseed 14 0 0 120

2 slice mild cheese 12.8 10.4 0 157

2tbs EVOO 28 0 0 220

Chicken breast w.2tbs mayo 27 24 0 344

100g Mince w.1tbs CO 25.8 20.8 0 319

2 slice mild cheese 12.8 10.4 0 157

2tbs EVOO 28 0 0 220

*Total:* *239.5 147.6 4.0 2807*

*Sat Fat protein carbs cals*

9am 50g whey with 50g dextrose 0 24.6 74.6 400

11am "

1pm "

3pm "

5pm  "

7pm "

9pm "

*Total: 0 147.6 447 2400*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*Training will be monday, tues, fri weights, and depending on how sh!tty i feel, cardio will be thrown in amongst it.

If within the first week calories are a little high and there is no weight loss, im gonna cut the cals by 300, and as i lose weight i will adjust the fat totals.

To begin with im gona do this fully clean, but maybe thinking of introducing some clen/eph-caffeine later on if things begin to slow down.

if anyone needs any info of how i got to this, here is the related thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/144494-help-keto-diet-log.html

Pics will follow soon

cheers guys


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

looking forward to this. subscribed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck mate...subbed


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

made a few small changes to the diet:

Revised Monday through Friday+Sunday

*Food Fat Protein Carbs Calories*

*
*

4 fried eggs 16 24 4 280

TB coconut oil 14 0 0 120

4 slices of bacon 12 8 0 120

1 TB flaxseed oil 14 0 0 120

2 can Tuna 1 50 0 220

*2 TB mayonnaise 22 0 0 200*

1 TB flaxseed 14 0 0 120

2 slice mild cheese 12.8 10.4 0 157

2tbs EVOO 28 0 0 220

100g Mince w.1tbs CO 25.8 20.8 0 319

*100g Mince w.1tbs CO 25.8 20.8 0 319*

2 slice mild cheese 12.8 10.4 0 157

2tbs EVOO 28 0 0 220

Total: 226.2 144.4 5.5 2572

mainly just cutting out some mayo and chicken tbh. does anyone know about getting fiber in a keto diet? im worried that sh!tt!ing is going to become a nightmare with all that meat and fat haha

here are some pics as promised of starting weight and some goodies ive picked up:

and this is a funny read for anyone who loves contradicting information without thought: http://www.sideroad.com/Weight_Loss/low-carb-diet-danger.html

Decided im going to do this for about 8 weeks, and weighing in every 2 weeks, but the pics should show difference, as a lot of people report in that they gain weight but lose fat so who knows


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Add some broccoli to one of the meals to help with digestion. Well, any green veg really, but broccoli is best.

If you have problems, psyllium husks help


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

cheers mate.hopefully wont add too much in the way of carbs. planning it out was drilling, literally everything has trace amounts of carbs in and it all adds up. esp mayo, flax seed oil and some crappy cuts of meat. ill look into it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You've only got 5g of carbs for the day fella. You can have up to 30g per day.

100g of broccoli is about 2g carbs

I'd throw some romaine letttuce and cucumber in with the tuna as well..Have an actual meal rather than some tuna. Again 2/3g carbs.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You've only got 5g of carbs for the day fella. You can have up to 30g per day.
> 
> 100g of broccoli is about 2g carbs
> 
> I'd throw some romaine letttuce and cucumber in with the tuna as well..Have an actual meal rather than some tuna. Again 2/3g carbs.


ah yeah, just thought the whole less is more sort of thing came with carbs, but im totally new to all this haha. would feel a lot less guilty throwing in some green veg if im putting away bacon and mince all day


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck with this mate,iv been on keto..well since around march:whistling:,was weighing in at 205lb when started weighing in today at 163lb,been a hard slog,first couple of months was fine,this last few weeks have been hard,feeling tired mid afternoon etc..

thats the time you wanna add eca's and such,im down to just under 1900 cals now so you will need to keep adjusting as you loose weight and your body gets used to the cals going in.

and dont forget cardio,plenty of cardio,i started off with 3 30min fasted runs,im now up to 5/6 40min runs,but it really is worth it when those abs poke through

good luke mate


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

joe.b said:


> good luck with this mate,iv been on keto..well since around march:whistling:,was weighing in at 205lb when started weighing in today at 163lb,been a hard slog,first couple of months was fine,this last few weeks have been hard,feeling tired mid afternoon etc..
> 
> thats the time you wanna add eca's and such,im down to just under 1900 cals now so you will need to keep adjusting as you loose weight and your body gets used to the cals going in.
> 
> ...


haha cheers mate, im a long way off yet, if i woke up with any sort of abs i think id sh!t bricks. can you follow a keto diet until you are at target weight? seem a few people talk about prolonged periods can add increased kidney and liver stress, which i dont fancy just yet as i am still a bit overweight. im deffo gona try and do at least the minimum perscribed cardio Duchaine suggests-20 mins 4x a week i think and ill increase if for certain as i start to feel less groggy etc fantastic results btw! how have you found the whole process? has it ever been enjoyable to do, or is keto a constant battle? im hoping it will even itself out


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> haha cheers mate, im a long way off yet, if i woke up with any sort of abs i think id sh!t bricks. can you follow a keto diet until you are at target weight? seem a few people talk about prolonged periods can add increased kidney and liver stress, which i dont fancy just yet as i am still a bit overweight. im deffo gona try and do at least the minimum perscribed cardio Duchaine suggests-20 mins 4x a week i think and ill increase if for certain as i start to feel less groggy etc fantastic results btw! how have you found the whole process? has it ever been enjoyable to do, or is keto a constant battle? im hoping it will even itself out


overall its been good,just this last few weeks have been tough,only another 3 or 4 lb to go so next stage will be a clean bulk,little treats like suger free jellys help you through the tough times,as far as the stress to kidneys or liver are concerned i have no idea im afraid,ive cut out all alchohol(bar a small bottle on carb up day)drink plenty of water so who knows??

be glad to get on a clean bulk though


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah i can imagine. well its about 8 weeks until uni starts again for me, so i wont be drinking until then anyway..im sure 8 weeks will be more than enough time to put a dent in my fat reserves lol. ive always wanted to bulk tbh, but after recommendation from a couple of lads i train with, im glad im cutting. i know that i wouldnt have done enough research and used it as an excuse to stuff my face full of crap, and id be even further away than i am now. im hoping to start putting on clean after this. When you reach your target, how will you reintroduce carbs into your diet? just a couple of days a week sorta think then keep adding days as time goes along?


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll be adding my carbs back into my diet slowly,50g per week ratio I think,I'll let my stomach dictate really,they will all clean carb though,already stocking up on quality oats,brown rice etc...

Good job I'm carbing up tonight as all this carb talk is making me hungry

Fs


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

joe.b said:


> I'll be adding my carbs back into my diet slowly,50g per week ratio I think,I'll let my stomach dictate really,they will all clean carb though,already stocking up on quality oats,brown rice etc...
> 
> Good job I'm carbing up tonight as all this carb talk is making me hungry
> 
> Fs


im already feeling hungry, cept ive gota wait a week for mine lol. tbh im looking forward to bacon and eggs and a bit of mayo here and there. all except coconut oil anyway..tastes like ****


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Great thread buddy. Going to following closely, very interested to see how this goes for you. Almost finished reading Bodyopus will be starting in the next 2 weeks myself.

Good luck.

Quick question - how will you consume the oils with first meal?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

haha so am i, i read information all over the place that suggest bits and pieces of what im doing is wrong, but im gona play it by ear. some people carb up daily after every workout, and some people have super low calories with fat and protein almost equal, so there is no way of me knowing how this is going to play out.

regarding the oil, ive got 2 choices and im gona work it out tomoz morning on a whim.

because coconut oil tastes rank, im tempted to cook the eggs and bacon in that, and just put the flaxseed oil in a glass of water and drink it, but i dont want to lose any nutritional value either, so i could just take a spoonful of it and stuff the consequences. not too sure yet! depends how my stomach handles it first thing in the am  im going to try and update this daily so i hope it helps you


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> haha so am i, i read information all over the place that suggest bits and pieces of what im doing is wrong, but im gona play it by ear. some people carb up daily after every workout, and some people have super low calories with fat and protein almost equal, so there is no way of me knowing how this is going to play out.
> 
> regarding the oil, ive got 2 choices and im gona work it out tomoz morning on a whim.
> 
> because coconut oil tastes rank, im tempted to cook the eggs and bacon in that, and just put the flaxseed oil in a glass of water and drink it, but i dont want to lose any nutritional value either, so i could just take a spoonful of it and stuff the consequences. not too sure yet! depends how my stomach handles it first thing in the am  im going to try and update this daily so i hope it helps you


Flaxseed oil isn't that bad mate, just pour it in a spoon and bang it 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Flaxseed oil isn't that bad mate, just pour it in a spoon and bang it
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


not too worried about that one lad, its the coconut stuff that makes me wretch thinking about it, its like a bounty but with no chocolate lol...


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> not too worried about that one lad, its the coconut stuff that makes me wretch thinking about it, its like a bounty but with no chocolate lol...


soooo...like coconut then? lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> soooo...like coconut then? lol


i wish i could neg you for that. lol such a typical answer


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> i wish i could neg you for that. lol such a typical answer


neg me and you will live to regret it


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> neg me and you will live to regret it


im going to neg you daily for derailing the tone of my serious journey into keitosis...


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> im going to neg you daily for derailing the tone of my serious journey into keitosis...


you can't begin your journey there until you learn to spell it


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> you can't begin your journey there until you learn to spell it


yeah yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, well it will be KETO from nw on then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

seems to be a lot of sexual tension in here


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You have very similar stats to myself.....

although im 30lbs lighter, but the same bodyfat % and height.... Watching with intrest, and most probably try the diet you have managed here.

good luck


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

hello everyone

just thought id do a quick update, as today has been the first day of a full diet (yesterday i just drank water and had a couple of tins of tuna to start no carbs)

Diet has been spot on today, although some of the food has been a little boring, mainly the mince tbh, but ive also been recording my blood glucose levels on waking and post meals *but* they seem a little strange. they are quite up and down already, and ive only stopped eating carbs since fri night. The results are as follows (with 2 meals left to have):

9:30 5.9 (waking)

10.30 4.6-5.0 ?

12:30 5.0

3:00 5.2

5:30 4.9

8:00 -

10:30 -

anyone care to shed some light as to why its so jumpy/already recording me in low results? im not taking any gear or anything like insulin and metaphormin, and im not diabetic or anything (fingers crossed!)

Ultrasoft, taking the coconut oil by scooping it into a pan and cooking bacon in it was a success, actually made it quite nice! but i wouldn't recommend putting the flax seed oil in water as it just floats on the surface and its hard to drink, and it makes your mouth all oily! in future im just going to shot it. hope it helps.

Cheers for any thoughts about my BG levels


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That variation in BG levels is normal mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRS I've just started Keto today and our stats are very similar I've subscribed to your thread. I've just started my journal check it out I'm always up for a bit competition if you fancy it?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> KRS I've just started Keto today and our stats are very similar I've subscribed to your thread. I've just started my journal check it out I'm always up for a bit competition if you fancy it?


tassotti, cheers for that! was thinking it was a bit strange. Would be good if i was already in keto!

Taylor25, i saw your thread mate, and i was thinking that too, would be good to see how we both get on. always nice having someone doing the same sorta thing as you as questions get flung about all over the place. How do you subscribe mate? i couldnt figure it out before

Good luck!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> hello everyone
> 
> just thought id do a quick update, as today has been the first day of a full diet (yesterday i just drank water and had a couple of tins of tuna to start no carbs)
> 
> ...


What I really do not understand is the BG criteria for ketosis.

The normal range is like 4.9 to 7 mmol/L, and apparently you should be sub-5.6 for ketosis, but a normal person eating carbs can be under 5.6 - does this mean they are in ketosis?

Your body is always (unless diabetic, or supplementing slin) going to try and level out your BG to somewhere in the that range. I'm not disagreeing with anything, I just don't understand, and would like to learn because I want to know how this stands up to carb-cycling which I've had great success with in the past.

Cheers

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Where did you get your BG monitor from mate. Is it any good?

Will do the same as you when it comes to the oils u less anyone else has any ideas?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> tassotti, cheers for that! was thinking it was a bit strange. Would be good if i was already in keto!
> 
> Taylor25, i saw your thread mate, and i was thinking that too, would be good to see how we both get on. always nice having someone doing the same sorta thing as you as questions get flung about all over the place. How do you subscribe mate? i couldnt figure it out before
> 
> Good luck!


Go on my thread go to thread tools I think it is then subscribe to thread!

Be interesting to have someone doing the same thing what are you doing for your carb up?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Ultra Soft said:


> Where did you get your BG monitor from mate. Is it any good?
> 
> Will do the same as you when it comes to the oils u less anyone else has any ideas?


I used a lot of flaxseed oil and evoo on my last diet and the best way is simply spoon it into your mouth unfortunately mate

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

synthasize said:


> What I really do not understand is the BG criteria for ketosis.
> 
> The normal range is like 4.9 to 7 mmol/L, and apparently you should be sub-5.6 for ketosis, but a normal person eating carbs can be under 5.6 - does this mean they are in ketosis?
> 
> ...


If your bg level is above 5.6 mmol/L then you cannot be in ketosis.

If you are below 5.6, it doesn't necessarily mean you are in ketosis. As you say, most 'normal' people are about 5 anyway


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> What I really do not understand is the BG criteria for ketosis.
> 
> *The normal range is like 4.9 to 7 mmol/L, and apparently you should be sub-5.6 for ketosis, but a normal person eating carbs can be under 5.6 - does this mean they are in ketosis? *
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Where did you get your BG monitor from mate. Is it any good?
> 
> Will do the same as you when it comes to the oils u less anyone else has any ideas?


i ordered mine off amazon mate. it was about 13 quid. accu check i think. its nifty, small to carry and looks more like an mp3 player than anything else. the strips and lancets are a little expensive, but im using the same needle for a few days at a time, as im not diabetic it shouldnt matter too much! its also good because its a popular brand seemingly ( i saw it in boots the other day) which also means its easy to buy test strips. im hoping its going to come in useful. its nice as its already shown me my today my meals dont cause any spikes, so i should be certain to go into keto


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> If your bg level is above 5.6 mmol/L then you cannot be in ketosis.
> 
> If you are below 5.6, it doesn't necessarily mean you are in ketosis. As you say, most 'normal' people are about 5 anyway


Right, thanks for clearing that up. So what are the criteria for being in ketosis?

Obviously BG sub-5.6, but what else? Carbs under 30g a day? Is it person dependant? I mean how do you KNOW you're in keto?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

hello everyone. quick update. Today was first day of training, did as Duchaine suggests and did a mammoth upper body workout. I advise anyone to keep a carrier bag handy though, felt like i was gona hurl a few times...

Training was as follows:

Decline bench

Incline Chest Press

Cable crossovers

Shoulder Press

Military press

Olympic bar curls

Tricep cable pushdowns

Tricep rope extensions

Shrugs

15mins cardio

Hopefully this will be enough, but will have to play it by ear. Felt so bad this morning on waking (light headed and sick) so something must be working?

Oh yeah, thought i would share with you why i find it so difficult to keep a good diet at home. The mother loves cooking, and the rest of the fam arent to fussed about training, so i come down for tea and all this appeared:



just checked blood sugar too. quite annoyed with it, 3rd day in and its 6.2 :S wtff


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> hello everyone. quick update. Today was first day of training, did as Duchaine suggests and did a mammoth upper body workout. I advise anyone to keep a carrier bag handy though, felt like i was gona hurl a few times...
> 
> Training was as follows:
> 
> ...


Workout sounds brutal mate what meal did you have before testing? It's working out what's works and dosent for u mate I think different foods effect different people in different ways.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

before testing had a can of tuna in sunflower oil with full fat mayo, flax seed oil, 2 slices of 0 carb cheese and a very small bit of lettuce. had similar meals throughout the day. just annoyed about the bg levels cos when they get high for no reason it makes you think your effort has gone to waste etc. im stumped haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BG meters aren't 100% accurate all the time.

Once I tested 6, thought it was odd, then tested immediately after and was 5.2


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> before testing had a can of tuna in sunflower oil with full fat mayo, flax seed oil, 2 slices of 0 carb cheese and a very small bit of lettuce. had similar meals throughout the day. just annoyed about the bg levels cos when they get high for no reason it makes you think your effort has gone to waste etc. im stumped haha


what were macro percentages?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

in that individual meal?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yes


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

fat protein C cals

1 can Tuna 1 25 0 110

2 TB mayonnaise 22 0 0 200

1 TB flaxseed 14 0 0 120

2 slice mild cheese 12.8 10.4 0 157

which would be fat:49.8g protein 35.4g <1g carbs 580 cals


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Meal's fine.

Have you had any drinks at all?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

absolutely nothing. im back down to 5.4 now but im still just confused why it spikes. maybe im testing too soon after eating? confined myself to just water, and 2 multivits and one cod liver oil a day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

are you testing 15mins and 30 mins after eating?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

i try to make it 30 mins, maybe i should wait a little longer though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

30 is spot on..Could be a duff reading


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

yeahhh hopefully. no reason why it should have spiked tbh, but it does make me unsure when and if ill be in keto since im getting mad readings all over the place. guess only the scales and mirror will really tell


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> yeahhh hopefully. no reason why it should have spiked tbh, but it does make me unsure when and if ill be in keto since im getting mad readings all over the place. guess only the scales and mirror will really tell


Yeah, mirror should be your best friend. Glucose readings can be as confusing as body-fat ones! Will want to see how this one goes! Good luck!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

On your carb up are you only having whey and dextrose repeated?

How come your not having solid food?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> On your carb up are you only having whey and dextrose repeated?
> 
> How come your not having solid food?


i was recommended by ausbuilt to just take in dextrose as its easily absorbed, especially when you are really sensitive to sugars. and in Duchaine's book, he suggests the first 8 ish meals in the carb up phase should be liquid as its fast absorbed when you are most sensitive, and since i am only doing my carb up for 24 hours ish, i dont really need any whole foods. Hopefully thats right anyway lol


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> i was recommended by ausbuilt to just take in dextrose as its easily absorbed, especially when you are really sensitive to sugars. and in Duchaine's book, he suggests the first 8 ish meals in the carb up phase should be liquid as its fast absorbed when you are most sensitive, and since i am only doing my carb up for 24 hours ish, i dont really need any whole foods. Hopefully thats right anyway lol


What you having after the liquid meals mate? Are you having your first carb us this weekend? I think I'll go 2 weeks without a carb up!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> What you having after the liquid meals mate? Are you having your first carb us this weekend? I think I'll go 2 weeks without a carb up!


im not too sure if i will mate, im thinking of just keeping it really simple and having just dextrose and whey all day every 2 hours. what do you think? maybe im a bit confused with the refeed?

how come you are deciding to wait two weeks mate? im just going for it on friday, will have been 6 days of strict dieting and training. i swear someone has mentioned about the refeed frequency with CKD but i wouldnt know where to look.

im most looking forward to the bananna pre workout on friday tbh, as sat i wont really be indulging lol.

how are you getting on with it? after my legs back calves today and cardio i felt like Sh!t, felt so weak and drowzy!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I would of thought whey and dextrose are good for first few meals not sure about everyone though.

I know most have a post workout whey/dext then eat simple carbs (solid) gradually moving to more complex carbs by end of 24 hrs some have whey with every meal.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> im not too sure if i will mate, im thinking of just keeping it really simple and having just dextrose and whey all day every 2 hours. what do you think? maybe im a bit confused with the refeed?
> 
> how come you are deciding to wait two weeks mate? im just going for it on friday, will have been 6 days of strict dieting and training. i swear someone has mentioned about the refeed frequency with CKD but i wouldnt know where to look.
> 
> ...


I haven't really decides mate I just think a good 2 week run will help me get into keto!

I need to read up on bodyopus and see what is recommenced for the carb up! Ill be following something similar tho with protein and dextrose every couple of hours!

Tbh I'm finding it pretty east ATM which makes me wonder if I'm doing things rite because I havnt struggled at all I have felt light headed a couple of times but nothing major.

Keep going Nate fist couple of weeks are meant to be the worst!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> I haven't really decides mate I just think a good 2 week run will help me get into keto!
> 
> I need to read up on bodyopus and see what is recommenced for the carb up! Ill be following something similar tho with protein and dextrose every couple of hours!
> 
> ...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/116627-long-term-keto-dangers-2.html

check out this link mate, it doesn't talk about dangers, but rather goes off on a tangent about the frequency of refeeds on CKD. in short a lot of people suggest that it should be every 10-14 days when you are higher in bf% because your metabolism will be high, compared to a 5-10% bf person, who's body will try and hold fat as much as possible. ive decided im going to refeed every 2 weeks, so for me this will be a week on saturday. They also say that for people just starting keto, and who aren't bodybuilders who are fat burning furnaces, a refeed will take like 4 days to get back into keto, so its a waste of time if you are doing it every week- keto for a day would be silly haha.

hope this helps mate and answers some questions


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Also, quoting S3_abv on another thread, this is some useful info about car up days. some people suggest eating like chocolate, cheesecake, bread etc on carb up days, but i dont know if i could do that, and this justifys me not doing it:

'I've been experimenting with keto (carb ups) and have found that Ausbuilts method he suggested for me work best. He suggested taking 1.5g of simple carbs per 1kg of body weight every 2 hours with a whey shake, keeping fat to a minimum. So at 75kg for me it's like 110g of carbs every 2 hours.

The first time i carbed up i just eat sh!t and the bloat was terrible and took over a week to loose the bloat/glycogen and was actually heavier at the end of the week too. The second time i took Ausbuilts advice and eat 110g of simple carbs/whey every 2 hours, with very low fat and the results were great.

I started the carb up fri afternooon untill late fri night and i didn't look bloated sat morning like i had the week before (even tho i had gained 9lbs due to water/glycogen) muscles were also looking full and hard, thats what you want from the carb up.

As for foods i have found these to be the best, low fat simple carbs (after liturally hours of checking labels in morrisons)

Raisin & cinnemon bagels

soreen

orange fruit loaf

raison & lemon pancakes, 0.5g of fat per pancake!!!!

white bread

meringue

fat free vanilla yog

muller rice

cereal like, bran flake/wheetabx/honey clusters. I use vanilla yog instead of milk

jelly

sweets

popcorn

maple syrup/jam/golden syrup

I start my carb up with a banana/apple 1-2 hours before working out, then use 60g of dextrose/30g whey straight after working out. I then eat every 2 hours like (ausbuilt) suggested. I have a bagel/4 slice of soreen/3 pancakes and cover with jam/syrup n a whey as a meal.

I find after a few meals of carbs i crave real food so will have a jacket potato/tuna/beans or bagel/beans egg/egg whites, this also stops me from feeling sick and allows me to carry on eating lol. I also have less water during my carbup too.'


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for that Chris it's really helpful!

How you feeling I feel like **** tonight I'm really struggling tonight


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks for that Chris it's really helpful!
> 
> How you feeling I feel like **** tonight I'm really struggling tonight


getting a couple of headaches here and there but managed to drag myself to the gym for some abs and cardio. the only thing that got me fuming was my b/g monitor. got stupidly annoyed at it today because it keeps giving me inconsistent, wild readings like 6.8 today which is utter bollocks because ive been doing 0 carbs since saturday, and there is no way im not in keto due to high fats and medium protein in every meal. ive decided that today was the death of it, and im gona go from here on mirror alone because its just demotivating when you are working super hard and a sh!tty little machine tells you otherwise 

how you struggling mate? keep pushing through!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just feel terrible tonight mate not sure if it's the diet or I'm coming down with something.

I'll keep going mate there's no way I'm quiting


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Just feel terrible tonight mate not sure if it's the diet or I'm coming down with something.
> 
> I'll keep going mate there's no way I'm quiting


good stuff, there is a lot of stuff going around tbh. a lot of people on keto say they feel bunged up and get headaches and raised temp and that, and i guess the lack of green veg and vits will leave people more prone to colds and that. not a nice feeling.

my family came back from holiday the other week and gave me some dirty colds, thankfully it has calmed down just as i started keto etc. pain in the ****.

have a munch, see if you feel better?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I just have mate and I feel A bit better hopefully I haven't got anything! Have u been weighed yet?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> I just have mate and I feel A bit better hopefully I haven't got anything! Have u been weighed yet?


yeahhh, i was 15.13 before starting this, but i took the chance between my failed carb diet before (i didnt eat enough fat, just loads of protein) and my keto diet to just munch on a few things id been missing, so i pigged out well and truly and became bloated and sluggish. think i was 16.5 at heaviest in that week, but i weighed in today and im back down to 16, which is where i started, so everything from here should be pushing the bar a little lower

how about you?


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks for that Chris it's really helpful!
> 
> How you feeling I feel like **** tonight I'm really struggling tonight


push through it mate,your body will take time to adjust but you will feel better/normal soon,this is the time when alot of people knock it on head. you said you was gonna carb up every 2 weeks? personally id carb up every week coz believe me you'll be counting down the days til you can get carbs in you


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> yeahhh, i was 15.13 before starting this, but i took the chance between my failed carb diet before (i didnt eat enough fat, just loads of protein) and my keto diet to just munch on a few things id been missing, so i pigged out well and truly and became bloated and sluggish. think i was 16.5 at heaviest in that week, but i weighed in today and im back down to 16, which is where i started, so everything from here should be pushing the bar a little lower
> 
> how about you?


I was 243 Sunday now down too 237.8 so down 5 pound and that was tuesday. Ill get weighed in the morning and see of I've lost anymore.

I'm sure you'll fly past 15.13 what your target?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

joe.b said:


> push through it mate,your body will take time to adjust but you will feel better/normal soon,this is the time when alot of people knock it on head. you said you was gonna carb up every 2 weeks? personally id carb up every week coz believe me you'll be counting down the days til you can get carbs in you


Thanks Joe there's no way I'm giving up I'll just grin and bare it.

Yea I think 2 weeks will get better results of it's too much of a struggle then I'll carb up earlier


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> I was 243 Sunday now down too 237.8 so down 5 pound and that was tuesday. Ill get weighed in the morning and see of I've lost anymore.
> 
> I'm sure you'll fly past 15.13 what your target?


thats sick, 5lbs is a great opening result  well im just gonna smash these 8 weeks as much as I can before I go back to uni, hoping to reach 15stone at least! And my overall goals are to first get my first set of abs, then go below 10% bodyfat, hopefully by xmas, would be a great feeling. how about you mate? we seem to be pretty similar on the weight front. im trying to avoid regular weigh ins though, once a week maximun, aiming for once every 2 weeks with progress pics.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> thats sick, 5lbs is a great opening result  well im just gonna smash these 8 weeks as much as I can before I go back to uni, hoping to reach 15stone at least! And my overall goals are to first get my first set of abs, then go below 10% bodyfat, hopefully by xmas, would be a great feeling. how about you mate? we seem to be pretty similar on the weight front. im trying to avoid regular weigh ins though, once a week maximun, aiming for once every 2 weeks with progress pics.


I wanna get under 200 I have a LBM of 180 so that should see me about 11% when I get sub 200 I'll see probably keeping going and try to get shredded.

A strange part of me loves dieting I get obsessed when I see the results in the mirror and clothes dot better it really drives me on


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> I wanna get under 200 I have a LBM of 180 so that should see me about 11% when I get sub 200 I'll see probably keeping going and try to get shredded.
> 
> A strange part of me loves dieting I get obsessed when I see the results in the mirror and clothes dot better it really drives me on


ive never really got that far, something has always happened which fvcks everything up, or i realize ive done something wrong and lose all motivation and go back to bad habits. i need to lose the emotional attachment with food haha

yeah i get what you mean, its great seeing results, and even if you dont, the idea of going to the gym and working hard for yourself is powerful, as no one can really share your individual experience, especially when fighting your own battles... sounds a bit gay and yoda-ish but i dunno, its weird


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I no what you mean mate hopefully the journals will help us stay motivated this time too


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello all

Just a quick update, got a bit fed up with the diet today as i keep reading other people's keto diets that get posted up, and it makes me question my own, so i decided to stop playing it by ear and get a concrete plan in that i can have in front of me to read off. Decided to use Dailyburn after recommendation from a friend (synthasize on here) and came up with this. Actually looks quite nice and it works out all the macros and % for you 

On a side note, absolutely dreading the full body depletion workout tomorrow.....hmmmm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You need to rethink that dinner fella. Too much protein compared to fat


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You need to rethink that dinner fella. Too much protein compared to fat


oops, cheers mate, didnt spot that. Well i can either remove the slice of cheese, or just add 2 tbs EVOO. Any recommendations?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> oops, cheers mate, didnt spot that. Well i can either remove the slice of cheese, or just add 2 tbs EVOO. Any recommendations?


Change the lean mince for full fat mince mate that should do the trick


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Change the lean mince for full fat mince mate that should do the trick


i think it is actually full fat, only dailyburn didnt have the full fat one i bought. it should be ok 

im just thinking, are there any health complications to taking in so much fat? i.e. on the liver and kidneys, but also the heart with cholesterol? hopefully 8 weeks or so shouldnt do too much damage if so haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You could probably find studies that prove that it is unhealthy and also find studies to disprove it.

IMO, no-one actually knows anything for sure.

One week, a glass of red wine is good for you, the next, it causes cancer....? WTF?

You're good for only 8 weeks either way


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Mate get some squirty cream it's my new favourite thing


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You could probably find studies that prove that it is unhealthy and also find studies to disprove it.
> 
> IMO, no-one actually knows anything for sure.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, appreciated!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Mate get some squirty cream it's my new favourite thing


haha ive got some double cream downstairs and some squirty cream i think, but i dont trust myself to have any. gona wait till the carb up day then indulge properly, i still want to maintain some form of a strict diet in my head


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

hello all, just a quick update.

Did the friday depletion workout today with an hours cardio after. decided to do some cicuits after a bit of reading and it seems like it paid off. if anyone is interested, this is what i did:

I repeated the circuits 3 times overall, and i made sure (for the most part) the rep ranges were from 20-25 per exercise (or failure in some cases)

Chest Press

Overhead Dumbbell Press

Lat Pulldown

Leg Extension

Cable Bicep Curls

Cable Tricep Pushdowns

Calf Raise Machine

( i wanted to include leg press but it had broken, and squats involved too much [email protected] around with bars and stuff so leg extensions had to do)

After the circuits, and a quick break i decided i could squeeze a bit more out, and made sure i was depleted by doing one heavy set (6-8 rep range) on:

Bench - 6x1x60

Squats- 8x1x60

Deadlifts- 8x1x80

Olympic bar curls- 8x1x30

and to follow did an hour on the recumberant bike, so im pretty shattered now. its strange, because there is no exact rule to depletion workouts, so will have to see if ive well and truly squeezed the last bits of glycogen out.

Decided im taking tomorrow off, but i think im going to do some cardio on sunday. Super looking forward to the carb up! read some logs, and ive seen people say after the first bit of liquid carbs, they can feel their muscles filling with sugar and liquid, and its a massive rush. cant wait!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

looking like a ****ing hard workout mate!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> looking like a ****ing hard workout mate!


feel dirt now haha. if i dont lose a stone from that workout alone i will lose all faith in the gym


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Mate get some squirty cream it's my new favourite thing


ive never seen squirty cream come up in a bodybuilding diet....hmmmm strange! i must have missed the scene in ronnie colemans training vid where hes got his head in the fridge inhaling cream before he hits metroflex


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

TRUE MASS said:


> ive never seen squirty cream come up in a bodybuilding diet....hmmmm strange! i must have missed the scene in ronnie colemans training vid where hes got his head in the fridge inhaling cream before he hits metroflex


he edits it out along with the hours of footage of him doing gear, because some say it is as effective as dong a 58 week test cycle with no pct


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

TRUE MASS said:


> ive never seen squirty cream come up in a bodybuilding diet....hmmmm strange! i must have missed the scene in ronnie colemans training vid where hes got his head in the fridge inhaling cream before he hits metroflex


He aint gonna share all his secrets mate! on a keto diet squirty cream is fine.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

2 fantastic reads for anyone following this:

1. j1mmy's keto log/thread (great motivation and really interesting) :

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/126734-my-keto-thread-journal-progress-pics.html

2.Interview with one of the leading keto experts, lyle mcdonald, on simplyshredded.com (really good read in understanding carb ups and how you should perform them):

http://www.simplyshredded.com/research-review-an-in-depth-look-into-carbing-up-on-the-cyclical-ketogenic-diet-with-lyle-mcdonald.html

Enjoy


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks mate great read


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> he edits it out along with the hours of footage of him doing gear, because some say it is as effective as dong a 58 week test cycle with no pct


what is it with you and no PCT?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> what is it with you and no PCT?


i want to become infertile


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Updated Diet with correct macros:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

All gone a bit quiet on this front! Has keto finished you off?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> Updated Diet with correct macros:
> 
> View attachment 61493


Looking good. Where did you do this?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Looking good. Where did you do this?


used daily burn, then print screened it into paint and moved it about


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

quick update. been weighing in frequently and today will be my first carb up.

followed diet to the letter, and training has tapered a bit because of a resit i had to do this week, but looking forward to full body today. thought id post my weight before i add it all back on in the carb up. weighed in this morning at 15 stone 8 and 3/4, down from 16.5 so im pretty happy tbh. 11 lbs down in 2 weeks, so at this rate im going to destroy my goals of getting down to 200lbs by the end of these 8 weeks (im 218 now). pics to come.

cheers


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Good to see ur still going mate 11lb is excellent. What's your carb up look like mate I'm doing mine Sunday.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Good to see ur still going mate 11lb is excellent. What's your carb up look like mate I'm doing mine Sunday.


first 5 meals or so, 2 scoops dextrose 2 scoops whey, and tomorrow im going to enjoy a couple of treats like a brownie the mother baked, but nothing OTT. dont want to put on fat, because it does come back if you truly pig out.

breakfast tomoz will probably be wheatabix and milk, maybe some toast

snack- corned beef sandwich with whey and dextrose shake

lunch-2 baked potato with beans and chicken

snack- something reasonably good, maybe a pita etc

tea- either some complex carbs like chicken and brown rice with a sauce, or, a keto meal to start it off again.

im probably going to include a small pasta dish too, probably earlier in the day.

remember to switch your fat ratios with carbs, so you will be eating low fats and high carbs with moderate protein, but dont go ott!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Looks good mate I'm looking forward to having some popcorn might go shopping tonight and get some stuff for my card up. Ru limiting calories?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Looks good mate I'm looking forward to having some popcorn might go shopping tonight and get some stuff for my card up. Ru limiting calories?


nah not massively, im just going to be sensible with it. ill probs aim for 2500-3000. 1.5g of carbs per lean mass i think the rule is, so im not gona go wild. im gona record my meals though, and work it out at the end if ive done too much or not.

if you eat a little bit over you should be fine tbh. some people even say they get better results if they pig out on 5000 cals etc but i dont really fancy that. it all turns to fat at the end of the day, and with the diet, its not worth adding another week on the end because you ate too much. just be sensible and you should be fine


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I do see why someone might pig out every so often on an extreme diet like keto, but at the end of the day the general idea of dieting is:

Calories in < calories out

Good work krs! Keep it up.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I do see why someone might pig out every so often on an extreme diet like keto, but at the end of the day the general idea of dieting is:
> 
> Calories in < calories out
> 
> ...


cheers fella. ill be in LS6 on friday with tru mass if you fancy meeting? think hes coming to mine for a couple of days so ur welcome too if u want to come for the nite?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Glad it's still going good mate.

Will have to check out daily burn. 1 week in for me and down 2.8kg to 92kg. 7 more to go before bulk.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Glad it's still going good mate.
> 
> Will have to check out daily burn. 1 week in for me and down 2.8kg to 92kg. 7 more to go before bulk.


nice one mate. how long did you wait to carb up? and how you finding the diet and training?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

mmmm carbs


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Still had no carbs but am craving like mad for some chocolate! Going to carb up next Saturday. Really enjoying my training again which is good. Glad I've got some focus back. Mates think I'm mad hitting the gym twice a day!! But a 2.8kg drop shows what ca be done. No doubt this will slow down now as most of this will be water.

Only negative thing is this ****ing headache I can't shift!!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> mmmm carbs


Is that hades? Is that because of my mention of the god of the underworld himself? Haha

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Is that hades? Is that because of my mention of the god of the underworld himself? Haha
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


haha carbs are from the underworld


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Pics as promised. Before are at : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/145017-my-bodyopus-keto-log-towards-fresh-start-8.html

Here are the newest ones taken today, and 10lbs down


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> Pics as promised. Before are at : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/145017-my-bodyopus-keto-log-towards-fresh-start-8.html
> 
> Here are the newest ones taken today, and 10lbs down
> 
> View attachment 61984


great progress mate! really looks like someone else's body! (considering I know you personally but haven't seen you in ages)

well done!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> great progress mate! really looks like someone else's body! (considering I know you personally but haven't seen you in ages)
> 
> well done!


thats very kind of you cheers


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> thats very kind of you cheers


its the truth!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Glad all is going well.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

~Updates?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> ~Updates?


none just yet mate, still making noticeable progress, and im down to 15.6 after the weekend carb up. in theory i should be around 15 by next friday, and mind 14 in 3 weeks.

im going to add more pics in a week or so, when i get down to 15.

not really updated much recently cos diet and training sorta got me a bit depressed, and we recently had some guests round which made it difficult to follow the set routine, but im more than back on track now 

seeing noticeable gains in my chest and arms (maybe because fat is coming off them respectively? so they look bigger?) and strength is fantastic after my carb up for a couple of days (broken 2 personal bests)

the diet is real easy to follow, just super boring haha. i find myself craving the end of the 2 week carb up.

because during the carb up my weight fluctuates so much, im probably going to have to go to mid 13s, which will let me sit around 14 ish after water weight has added etc.

plans after these next few weeks are to cut with targeted carbs for a couple of weeks (reintroducing carbs very slowly), then do a really clean bulk until next year


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, i saw KRSOne last Friday (yes he is a real person) and he looked like he'd lost a sh1tload of weight, so I proceeded to eat the sharing platter for 3 in front of him in the slug and lettuce while he had a piece of chicken haha

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Just to let everyone know, i saw KRSOne last Friday (yes he is a real person) and he looked like he'd lost a sh1tload of weight, so I proceeded to eat the sharing platter for 3 in front of him in the slug and lettuce while he had a piece of chicken haha
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


haha that was hardly a platter. you should come to the Glen near me. a meat platter comes on a serving tray, and is the width of the table. tru mass wants to take the challenge too, so come up to mine before we all go leeds


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> haha that was hardly a platter. you should come to the Glen near me. a meat platter comes on a serving tray, and is the width of the table. tru mass wants to take the challenge too, so come up to mine before we all go leeds


I think you'll find it was a platter. True mass doesn't know what he's in for, i will eat him under the table (not in a sexual **** way).

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I think you'll find it was a platter. True mass doesn't know what he's in for, i will eat him under the table (not in a sexual **** way).
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


haha, i mean compared to some of the big boy platters ive seen the one at S&L seemed tiny. get down my way for a weekend then we can all go LS6 together


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> haha, i mean compared to some of the big boy platters ive seen the one at S&L seemed tiny. get down my way for a weekend then we can all go LS6 together


What the **** are you on about LS6, that's in leeds?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> What the **** are you on about LS6, that's in leeds?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


lol re read what i put, it makes sense!

Quick update, did shoulders and forearms today, and starting to feel an injury in my shoulder so im being careful.

if i catch the right light, i can see a very small outline of top 2 abs, and a split between chest and delt which is cool, never had them before 

just trying to be careful with my shoulder and trying to recover from quitting smoking...lung capacity feels so limited at the moment, and it seems im short of breath, and i only feel satisfied when i yawn. its probably nothing, as i am a complete hypochondriac. just fingers crossed its nothing serious!


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I think you'll find it was a platter. True mass doesn't know what he's in for, i will eat him under the table (not in a sexual **** way).
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

TRUE MASS said:


> View attachment 62541


It's coming

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Really think im hitting a plateau at the moment. stuck at around 15 stone 7lbs and 1/4, and i have no idea how to get the ball rolling again.

anyone got any ideas?

thinking of maybe reducing calories a bit, and doing some fasted cardio but im not too sure. Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you doing any cardio at the moment.

How many calories?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you doing any cardio at the moment.
> 
> How many calories?


yeah ususally 45 mins bike after weights, and calorie wise im putting away about 1900cals i think. should be 2200 but ive not been eating the final meal of the day recently, when i just cba cooking


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any cardio on non-workout days?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Any cardio on non-workout days?


im currently doing a 5 day split weights wise, and the second week of the 5 day split (on the friday of the carb up) ill do the full body workout as suggested by dan duchaine then do the carb up

So cardio currently sits at 5 days a week post weights.

Its annoying because ive had great results so far but im hitting a wall, and dont want to change the diet up just yet


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> im currently doing a 5 day split weights wise, and the second week of the 5 day split (on the friday of the carb up) ill do the full body workout as suggested by dan duchaine then do the carb up
> 
> So cardio currently sits at 5 days a week post weights.
> 
> Its annoying because ive had great results so far but im hitting a wall, and dont want to change the diet up just yet


Keep the diet the same because it has obviously worked so far, and up the cardio, i would say twice a day may be good, so 10 times a week, or just once every day, so 7 times a week

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Keep the diet the same because it has obviously worked so far, and up the cardio, i would say twice a day may be good, so 10 times a week, or just once every day, so 7 times a week
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


cheers mate, thats a great shout. looking forward to bouncing in and out of keto.

think by uni time im gona do low carbs high protein over freshers week, keto for a couple of weeks after then something as you suggested the other day. some sort of high protein low fat and targeted carbs.

thanks for the help everyone


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

sorry for the detail in advance

probably not worth updating, but the plateau i thought i may have hit may just have been down to a 2lbs sh!t i had. back down to 15.5........all is good


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lolol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> sorry for the detail in advance
> 
> probably not worth updating, but the plateau i thought i may have hit may just have been down to a 2lbs sh!t i had. back down to 15.5........all is good


I'm glad that was your ar5e and not mine

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

quick update

today i was due back and bis, but after 4 sets of deadlifts the dreaded sh!ts caught up with me and had to make a dash trainspotting style to the gym loos. It seems deadlifts get everything moving, which keto backs up inside you.

always feel a million times better afterwards and smashed out the sets though.

anyway, there was a nice surprise waiting for me at home though (see attached pic) and that number includes everything i ate and drank today... so in theory i could be even lower?

also managed to do a few reps on a 120 dead which isnt amazing, but good for me, especially considering ive not had carbs for almost 2 weeks, but i feel my form isnt amazing.

sorry the thread has taken a bit of a sh!tty route, but i guess an update is an update 

enjoy


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> quick update
> 
> today i was due back and bis, but after 4 sets of deadlifts the dreaded sh!ts caught up with me and had to make a dash trainspotting style to the gym loos. It seems deadlifts get everything moving, which keto backs up inside you.
> 
> ...


Sick result man, you're really smashing it.

Just to let everyone know, months and months ago in January when KRSOne hadn't even thought about dieting properly he weighed himself in my kitchen and was 17' 10" so this is MASSIVE loss mate!

Well done

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well don for sticking it out I tend to loose sight with diets as soon as i dont get results !


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

reza85 said:


> well don for sticking it out I tend to loose sight with diets as soon as i dont get results !


cheers mate

trust me ive been through my share of diets, but ive finally found something i can stick to, enjoy, and ultimately reward myself with. the carb ups are rewarding after weeks of strict dedication, and the results are great 

find something you enjoy mate and the rest will fall into place after


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

hello all

pics are as of today, and around 15.5. almost a stone has gone since last set of pics i think (maybe a little less) but i cant see a huge difference.

anyone spot anything?

cheers for help,

time for carb up


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

maybe?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can definitely see the improvements mate.

Posing is not as easy as it looks is it 

No more carb ups I'd say until the end of the diet now


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Mate you can see a difference definitely, but you have to realise your results will begin to slow down, just as they would on a bulk, and in order to push through it you need to tweak the diet and increase the cardio.

How come 15'5"? You were like 15' flat the other day?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You can definitely see the improvements mate.
> 
> Posing is not as easy as it looks is it
> 
> No more carb ups I'd say until the end of the diet now


yeahh man posing is stupidly difficult haha. always assumed it was easy, but there is no consistency with any of them.

yeah i dont think im going to mate, thats a great shout. i was just looking forward to a big difference but i just gotta keep on truckin i guess

how you doing mate? been following your log. your squats are quality!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Mate you can see a difference definitely, but you have to realise your results will begin to slow down, just as they would on a bulk, and in order to push through it you need to tweak the diet and increase the cardio.
> 
> How come 15'5"? You were like 15' flat the other day?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


yeahhh i accepted that, but i assumed a few lbs down i would at least see some noticeable difference.

well 15.2 was my last big one, and i weighed myself yesterday after brekkie and a few pints of water. its not very consistent really, as the water weight makes you jump all over the place.

yeahhh i cudnt really see anything myself, but if other can thats cool.

gona start taking out some cals this next week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> yeahh man posing is stupidly difficult haha. always assumed it was easy, but there is no consistency with any of them.
> 
> yeah i dont think im going to mate, thats a great shout. i was just looking forward to a big difference but i just gotta keep on truckin i guess
> 
> how you doing mate? been following your log. your squats are quality!


haha..My posing is awful.

I'm plodding on mate..still a fat ****, but I never give up.

Give us a shout next time in my journal


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> haha..My posing is awful.
> 
> I'm plodding on mate..still a fat ****, but I never give up.
> 
> Give us a shout next time in my journal


yeahh will do fella. looks like you are making some quality progress! keep up the good work mate


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

9AM: 6 egg whites, water/coffee (boiled is easiest to eat)

11AM: Whey protein shake, Caffeine pills

12PM: (workout)

1PM: Whey protein shake

3PM: Chicken (1 or 2 breasts), small portion of brown rice (1/2 cup), water

6PM: Whey protein shake

9PM: Chicken (1 or 2 breasts), water

12PM: Casein shake (optional)

Protein: approx 300. Carbs: approx 50. Hit that for 8 weeks straight, add olive oil to the chicken meals, drink tons of water and keep taking caffeine pills during the day (not too late) to help keep your energy up. Add some flavourings to the chicken/rice so its not too bland. And remember when you're done you wont remember the how tough the diet is, but you will always remember the results you get from it. time for phase two!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

TRUE MASS said:


> 9AM: 6 egg whites, water/coffee (boiled is easiest to eat)
> 
> 11AM: Whey protein shake, Caffeine pills
> 
> ...


cheers dude thats fantastic. gona be doing it straight after freshers week i think.

i need to have a think about what cals i need and stuff so im gona tailor it to that, but thats great 

could i move the carbs to breakfast instead you think? like oats or whatnot, or would you keep the brown rice?


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

in regards to training, train exactly the way we trained together. Heavy with drop sets on the last set, consisting of at least one compound movement for each body part, as well as an isolation exercise and a stretching exercise (eg. for biceps stretching exercise would be incline curls). 'holding on to muscle' the higher protein and heavy lifting will make much more of an impact then having a carb meal before a workout will. cardio needs to be done (ideally) after every session for 30 minutes of jogging.


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> cheers dude thats fantastic. gona be doing it straight after freshers week i think.
> 
> i need to have a think about what cals i need and stuff so im gona tailor it to that, but thats great
> 
> could i move the carbs to breakfast instead you think? like oats or whatnot, or would you keep the brown rice?


i wouldnt, only because you have to get your body to use its fat as energy (the same principle as doing cardio in the morning before a meal)


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

TRUE MASS said:


> i wouldnt, only because you have to get your body to use its fat as energy (the same principle as doing cardio in the morning before a meal)


ahhhh gotcha. yeah thats great dude

ive been training like that as much as i can on my own, but it will really help when i got you or ol as a spot.

less than a week fella


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

TRUE MASS said:


> i wouldnt, only because you have to get your body to use its fat as energy (the same principle as doing cardio in the morning before a meal)


Loads of good advice from the Dogg here!

KRS once you decide to stop keto follow the diet from TM and it will continue to fall off - possibly even faster!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Loads of good advice from the Dogg here!
> 
> KRS once you decide to stop keto follow the diet from TM and it will continue to fall off - possibly even faster!


yeah deffo bro. looking forward to it tbh, its pretty similar to keto really just without excess of water and fats 

really happy with it, cheers for the advice boys. 15.8 as of today so i relaly dont think im holding huge amounts of water. i should be in the 14s in no time tbh

looking forward to some monster training sessions


----------

